# 15 with one year old and another on the way!



## lilosmum

Hey am new to here I have a one year old little girl called Lily and i have recently found out that I am having another baby! I am so what confused as what to do and how to tell people!


----------



## Angel.Mummy

hiyyah hun :)
congrats on your pregnancy. do you know how far along you are. 
i'm shannon, 14 and have too little angelbabies, but still tend to hang around here as i have made a few friends :hugs: xxx


----------



## xSarahM

Welcome to BnB!
Congratulations on your pregnancy, i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
I'm Sarah, I'm 18, and im 16 weeks + 6 days pregnant with twins :)
What do you mean by you dont know what to do/how to tell people?
Are you worried?
xx


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

Welcome to BNB and Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower: My name is Chloé, I am 18 years old and 32+3 weeks pregnant with my little baby. I am also a Mummy to a beautiful little angel called Alex whom I lost last April at 12 weeks.

Are you still with FOB? xoxoxo


----------



## hillarynicole

Welcome and congrats. Quite obviously i'm Hillary,18. And im 8+2 weeks along with my first.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey hun I'm Skye. I'm 17 and almost 22 weeks pregnant. Sounds like a scary time for you. How far along are you? In my eyes the best place to start is telling your parents so thy can help you out! If you wanna talk just PM me.


----------



## Lola472

Congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm Abbie. I'm 16 and 14 (almost 15) weeks pregnant. This is my first pregnancy. I had a hard time telling people. What is it that scares you? Is it someone specific, like FOB or your parents?


----------



## lilosmum

Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes. I went to the doctor tuesday and he said I was 5 weeks gone. Tbh it is telling my mum that scares me the most when I told her about Lil she freaked out big time but soon threw herself into being a grandmother and let my bf move in and stuff and she loves Lily to bits and all but I am so scared that she is gonna do her nut at the fact that I am pregnant once more. And i am sort of scared that she will lose and kick us out!


----------



## xSarahM

lilosmum said:


> Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes. I went to the doctor tuesday and he said I was 5 weeks gone. Tbh it is telling my mum that scares me the most when I told her about Lil she freaked out big time but soon threw herself into being a grandmother and let my bf move in and stuff and she loves Lily to bits and all but I am so scared that she is gonna do her nut at the fact that I am pregnant once more. And i am sort of scared that she will lose and kick us out!

Aw, because she was fine with your DD, she might be okay with you being pregnant again. You wont know until you tell her though. The longer you wait, the more scared you'll be.
Just wondering, were you TTC?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilosmum said:


> Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes. I went to the doctor tuesday and he said I was 5 weeks gone. Tbh it is telling my mum that scares me the most when I told her about Lil she freaked out big time but soon threw herself into being a grandmother and let my bf move in and stuff and she loves Lily to bits and all but I am so scared that she is gonna do her nut at the fact that I am pregnant once more. And i am sort of scared that she will lose and kick us out!

Ah love I'm sorry your worried about it.. :/ I'm sure I would be too. If she loves your first so much I'm sure shell come around with this one too. Does she help you guys out or do you n your bf do what you need to for your baby?


----------



## lilosmum

No I was not do not get me wrong I love Lily to bits but I never wanted to be a teen mum, and I would do anything for Lily but I have just sort of settled into a routine with Lil she is sleeping through the night I am back at school and I am worried what will happen when the new baby comes along! Especially cos I am still living at home. It is already a squeeze in my tiny bedroom and tbh my mum never asked to have a 18 year old a one year old baby and a bump living in her house if you get what i mean! :S


----------



## lilosmum

She helps out when i need her to but me Bf pretty much look after Lil with feeds and food etc but she is always there but I am worried she is gonna feel like i am asking to much!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh I get it... Sounds really hard.. Are you thinking of another option then or for sure parenting?


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi:

I'm Laura, I'm 20 and have two kids. I conceived my daughter at 17 and had her at 18. I then had my son at 19. I'm obviously a little bit older than you, AND I had moved out previous to my pregnancies. BUT, believe me, it's no easier 'telling the parents'. Unfortunately you're going to need to tell your mum regardless, as whats done is done. I'd expect her to kick off, I expected everyone to kick off for both my pregnancies, and they definately did the first time, but less so the second (although, again, I wasn't living under anyone's roof other than mine) 

I'd just bite the bullet and tell your mum. You'll need to have a talk with OH aswell. Does he work? Maybe you could think about moving out? I'm not sure whether this is particularly good advise, but it would be very difficult living under one roof with another baby. 

Anyway, regardless of whether my advise has been of any use :hugs: it'll all work out. Being a mum to two is VERY hard, don't get me wrong, but it's also incredible too :) 

Good luck!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome and congrats. :)

I'm Terah, I'm 19 and 8w4d pregnant with my third baby. I was 16 when I had Aiden and 18 when I had Mady, so I kind of know what you're going through except that I was a little older.

When I told everyone (parents, OH's parents, grandparents...) that I was pregnant for the second time, most people took it better than when I got pregnant with Aiden. Except my mom. She completely flipped out and told me I ruined everyone's lives. :cry: But even she came around after a month or so.

My best advice is to tell her as soon as you can. If she gets upset, it will give her time to come around and if she decides to kick you out (which I really hope she doesn't) it will give you and your boyfriend time to save money and find a place before the baby comes. I'm sure in the end she will be supportive of you, though, and try to help as much as possible. 

Hope everything works out well for you and if you want anyone to talk to just message me. :) 

How old is your daughter? I don't remember seeing it anywhere, but I'm also very forgetful. :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

Sounds like a tough decision :hugs: Are you 15 years old or 18? In your OP you said you were 15 but a few posts above you said you were 18 and now I am confused :haha: Don't mind me! It's just the pregnancy brain!!!

You just need to tell your mummy sweetheart. Get it over and done with xox


----------



## Angel.Mummy

kittycat18 said:


> Sounds like a tough decision :hugs: Are you 15 years old or 18? In your OP you said you were 15 but a few posts above you said you were 18 and now I am confused :haha: Don't mind me! It's just the pregnancy brain!!!
> 
> You just need to tell your mummy sweetheart. Get it over and done with xox

i think her OH/FOB is 18 :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Angel.Mummy said:


> i think her OH/FOB is 18 :flower:

You're a star Shannon :flower: I am sooo thick today!! Lol... xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

awh congrats on your pregnancy! im brea! im pregnant with my second as well! :hugs: good luck with telling your mom! i would be honest and up front and tell her sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lola472

If she accepted your first I am sure she will accept your second. She may not have planned on having such a full nest but if it is her grandbaby I am sure she will come along.


----------



## NewMommyVlog

HI! My name is ellen, i'm 18 and pregnant with your first. So happy to have you here :flower:


----------



## silentlullaby

Congratulations :)

I'm Sj, 19 y/o & I'm a mother to a little angel (7w) 

Telling my parents I was pregnant was the scariest thing for me. But once I finally told my parents, they jumped behind me after I left them to think for a few days. Understand its so nerve racking! But it'll be a weight off your shoulders when you talk to them.

All the best! :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Hi, welcome to BnB :flow: I'm Skye, I'm 15yo, turning 16 and 23 weeks pregnant, 24 tomorrow!

Congrats on your pregnancy, it sucks when it comes to telling parents doesn't it. All the best of luck x


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Hun!
Im leah and im 18. I got pregnant at 16 and was 17 when i had my daughter.
She is 7 months old and her name is gracelynn elizabeth. hope things go well.


----------



## taylorxx

lilosmum said:


> No I was not do not get me wrong I love Lily to bits but I never wanted to be a teen mum, and I would do anything for Lily but I have just sort of settled into a routine with Lil she is sleeping through the night I am back at school and I am worried what will happen when the new baby comes along! Especially cos I am still living at home. It is already a squeeze in my tiny bedroom and tbh my mum never asked to have a 18 year old a one year old baby and a bump living in her house if you get what i mean! :S


Wait... are you 15 or 18?? Did I read that wrong? I'm confused haha :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

She is 15 her FOB is 18 :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

taylorxx said:


> Wait... are you 15 or 18?? Did I read that wrong? I'm confused haha :wacko:

I was confused about the same thing a few posts back but Angel.Mummy (Shannon) set me straight :haha: 

The OP is 15 years old and her boyfriend/FOB is 18 years old and he lives with her and their daughter in her mother's home :flower: xox


----------



## taylorxx

Oh I understand now! Thanks!


----------



## we can't wait

Firstly, congratulations on your pregnancy & welcome to BnB! :flow:
I'm Kelly, 20. & 35+1 weeks pregnant with my first, a little girl.
I have to agree with what all the other ladies already said. It's best to just tell your parents. I waited until I was 15 weeks pregnant to tell my dad, and while he was upset about me being pregnant at all, it hurt his feelings that I waited so long to tell him. (Obviously, I had my reasons-- I was 19 & still living at home... but he still wished I would have just told him). If you wait too long, your mom may be upset/hurt about you not being up-front and honest. You know what I mean? 
Are you saving up money to move out? Maybe you could look into low income housing? I'm not sure about where you are from, but in my state low income housing is available for needy families & it just goes off of how much money you & your OH make. You may have to be put on a waiting list, but that's usually only a few months-- plenty of time to move before baby arrives. It's just a thought-- I'm not sure about your situation! :hugs:

Good luck, hun! I hope everything works out well for you! :flower:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Congrats.
I am Callie I have a 10 month old daughter.

I hope it goes well with your mama


----------



## Chrissy7411

Congrats! I hope everything works out... :hugs: 

I'm Chrissy. I'm 16 and pregnant with my first. I'm currently 33 weeks 4 days pregnant :) If you ever need/want to talk I'm here! :hugs:


----------



## lilosmum

Thank you all for your support, and sorry for any confussion i may have cause I am 15 and BF is 18 - that is sort of half the problem as you can imagine my parents were not to thrilled when they found out i was pregnant with an older boy the first time round! We live with my mum and although we do have a bit of money put by it is no way enough to live off. Me and James (BF) had a big heart to heart last night about it and I told him that i was scared mum would kick me out and he said if it came to that he would drop out of his collage apprenticeship and get a full time job - which i hope it doesn't come to but it is good to know i have his support! I haven't spoken to my mum yet but i think i might on sunday and i have been dropping hints openly so that she may start to guess that way hopefully it won't be such a shock.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh Hun I'm glad that you n your bf talked and hopefully your mom will come around ehh you tell her


----------



## lilosmum

Yh i hope so, and i sort of feel pretty bad cus i massively under estimated James!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilosmum said:


> Yh i hope so, and i sort of feel pretty bad cus i massively under estimated James!

It's kinda hard not to though, you always gotta expect the best but plan for the worst<3


----------



## lilosmum

Yh well he has been amazing and i guess i sort of forgot how great we has when i told him i was having Lil and thank you for the support!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilosmum said:


> Yh well he has been amazing and i guess i sort of forgot how great we has when i told him i was having Lil and thank you for the support!

That's nice, really lucky keep that one close n of course!! That's what we're here for!!


----------



## lilosmum

Well thank you!!


----------



## Chrissy7411

lilosmum said:


> Thank you all for your support, and sorry for any confussion i may have cause I am 15 and BF is 18 - that is sort of half the problem as you can imagine my parents were not to thrilled when they found out i was pregnant with an older boy the first time round! We live with my mum and although we do have a bit of money put by it is no way enough to live off. Me and James (BF) had a big heart to heart last night about it and I told him that i was scared mum would kick me out and he said if it came to that he would drop out of his collage apprenticeship and get a full time job - which i hope it doesn't come to but it is good to know i have his support! I haven't spoken to my mum yet but i think i might on sunday and i have been dropping hints openly so that she may start to guess that way hopefully it won't be such a shock.

I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Chrissy7411 said:


> I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:

I just cried reading that. It's so sweet.
And im sorry you cant put FOB's name on the birth certificate straight away. That totally sucks. Because you have to keep it secret from your doctors, does that mean he cant come to scans and cant be there for the birth?


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm 19 and my OH is 23. I think it's better to have an older OH who helps and supports rather than a OH your age who wont help out. xx
obviously i'm not saying a young guy wont support you, etc, you get what i'm trying to say.
And Chrissy it's really unfair that you can't put his name on there. :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:
> 
> I just cried reading that. It's so sweet.
> And im sorry you cant put FOB's name on the birth certificate straight away. That totally sucks. Because you have to keep it secret from your doctors, does that mean he cant come to scans and cant be there for the birth?Click to expand...

Awh thank you :flow: yeah it does and correct, he can't be in the room with me when giving birth, and can't cut the umbilical cord (it's made me cry quit a few times :cry:). He went to a few scans in the beginning but we decided it wasn't a good idea because we don't want them to get suspicious you know? But in the end I know the important thing is that we can still be a family regardless of what the birth certificate says, he will be a father to our baby! He will visit us in the hospital (just act like a friend or something lol) I know it's going to be really tough but in the end a healthy family is all I pray for! :thumbup:


----------



## 20102001

Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?


----------



## Chrissy7411

Rachyroux said:


> I'm 19 and my OH is 23. I think it's better to have an older OH who helps and supports rather than a OH your age who wont help out. xx
> obviously i'm not saying a young guy wont support you, etc, you get what i'm trying to say.
> And Chrissy it's really unfair that you can't put his name on there. :hugs:

Yeah I know what you mean, of course not all younger guys are bad but with an older OH, they are a lot more grown up about it all... At least in my situation! :) I have a friend who is also pregnant and her and her OH break up ALL the time, it just doesn't seem healthy, I'm grateful me and my OH almost never fight... Well not serious fights anyway :blush:


----------



## xSarahM

Chrissy7411 said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:
> 
> I just cried reading that. It's so sweet.
> And im sorry you cant put FOB's name on the birth certificate straight away. That totally sucks. Because you have to keep it secret from your doctors, does that mean he cant come to scans and cant be there for the birth?Click to expand...
> 
> Awh thank you :flow: yeah it does and correct, he can't be in the room with me when giving birth, and can't cut the umbilical cord (it's made me cry quit a few times :cry:). He went to a few scans in the beginning but we decided it wasn't a good idea because we don't want them to get suspicious you know? But in the end I know the important thing is that we can still be a family regardless of what the birth certificate says, he will be a father to our baby! He will visit us in the hospital (just act like a friend or something lol) I know it's going to be really tough but in the end a healthy family is all I pray for! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aw, thats so sad. I'm sorry you're in that position.
I'm persuming its cause you had underage sex? (i'm not judging, but here the age is 16, and in the US isnt there a few different ages depending on where you live?) Anyway, if it is, can you not just have him there, and if they say anything about it, you can say you dont want to press charges?
I'm just wondering cause im not exactly sure how it all works.


----------



## Chrissy7411

20102001 said:


> Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?

I've never thought about that... :dohh: lol. I'm just so terrified to take any chances, he could get in so much trouble :cry: and then the rest of our lives wouldn't be the same. He would never be able to go to LO's school and it would be so hard to get a job and he would be registered as a sex offender... That would be horrible, because he's done nothing wrong, he never took advantage of me or anything and my family loves him!


----------



## Rachyroux

Chrissy7411 said:


> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?
> 
> I've never thought about that... :dohh: lol. I'm just so terrified to take any chances, he could get in so much trouble :cry: and then the rest of our lives wouldn't be the same. He would never be able to go to LO's school and it would be so hard to get a job and he would be registered as a sex offender... That would be horrible, because he's done nothing wrong, he never took advantage of me or anything and my family loves him!Click to expand...

Aw I just want to give you a big hug. It sounds so difficult. I don't blame you for being worried to take chances with scans etc. Think you're being sensible to wait until everythings done etc, then you can be a little family :) eee. Keep your chin up xx:flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:
> 
> I just cried reading that. It's so sweet.
> And im sorry you cant put FOB's name on the birth certificate straight away. That totally sucks. Because you have to keep it secret from your doctors, does that mean he cant come to scans and cant be there for the birth?Click to expand...
> 
> Awh thank you :flow: yeah it does and correct, he can't be in the room with me when giving birth, and can't cut the umbilical cord (it's made me cry quit a few times :cry:). He went to a few scans in the beginning but we decided it wasn't a good idea because we don't want them to get suspicious you know? But in the end I know the important thing is that we can still be a family regardless of what the birth certificate says, he will be a father to our baby! He will visit us in the hospital (just act like a friend or something lol) I know it's going to be really tough but in the end a healthy family is all I pray for! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, thats so sad. I'm sorry you're in that position.
> I'm persuming its cause you had underage sex? (i'm not judging, but here the age is 16, and in the US isnt there a few different ages depending on where you live?) Anyway, if it is, can you not just have him there, and if they say anything about it, you can say you dont want to press charges?
> I'm just wondering cause im not exactly sure how it all works.Click to expand...

I live in Texas and the age is 18 and if you are younger than that the age difference limit is 3 years I believe and we are about 4 years difference. (if all that makes since) and with that kind of age difference there would be nothing I could do. It would be out of my hands, my parents couldn't even say it was consensual.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Rachyroux said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?
> 
> I've never thought about that... :dohh: lol. I'm just so terrified to take any chances, he could get in so much trouble :cry: and then the rest of our lives wouldn't be the same. He would never be able to go to LO's school and it would be so hard to get a job and he would be registered as a sex offender... That would be horrible, because he's done nothing wrong, he never took advantage of me or anything and my family loves him!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I just want to give you a big hug. It sounds so difficult. I don't blame you for being worried to take chances with scans etc. Think you're being sensible to wait until everythings done etc, then you can be a little family :) eee. Keep your chin up xx:flower:Click to expand...

Awh :hugs: thank you so much! I'm just thinking about the long run you know? And knowing our future will be bright helps get us through it :)


----------



## xSarahM

Chrissy7411 said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:
> 
> I just cried reading that. It's so sweet.
> And im sorry you cant put FOB's name on the birth certificate straight away. That totally sucks. Because you have to keep it secret from your doctors, does that mean he cant come to scans and cant be there for the birth?Click to expand...
> 
> Awh thank you :flow: yeah it does and correct, he can't be in the room with me when giving birth, and can't cut the umbilical cord (it's made me cry quit a few times :cry:). He went to a few scans in the beginning but we decided it wasn't a good idea because we don't want them to get suspicious you know? But in the end I know the important thing is that we can still be a family regardless of what the birth certificate says, he will be a father to our baby! He will visit us in the hospital (just act like a friend or something lol) I know it's going to be really tough but in the end a healthy family is all I pray for! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, thats so sad. I'm sorry you're in that position.
> I'm persuming its cause you had underage sex? (i'm not judging, but here the age is 16, and in the US isnt there a few different ages depending on where you live?) Anyway, if it is, can you not just have him there, and if they say anything about it, you can say you dont want to press charges?
> I'm just wondering cause im not exactly sure how it all works.Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Texas and the age is 18 and if you are younger than that the age difference limit is 3 years I believe and we are about 4 years difference. (if all that makes since) and with that kind of age difference there would be nothing I could do. It would be out of my hands, my parents couldn't even say it was consensual.Click to expand...

That totally sucks! :(


----------



## Rachyroux

Wow I guess we're lucky here that the age of consent is 16. So annoying for you in that position. xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Everything will be worth it in the end bump buddy :flow: xx


----------



## 20102001

Do they check up on that kind of thing or are you just being cautious (I can see the consequences would be pretty bad :()

I mean from what I've experienced they don't ask questions about who anyone is or anything like that ...

Then again when I was pregnant at 15 the FOB wasn't present at any scan ...


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thank you Rachy! :hugs: 

And I don't know if they check up on stuff just cause, but If we like slip up and say "babe" or something like that to each other or if they get suspicious for any reason it would probably be bad, because we've already said that the father is not in the picture. I just had annappointment today and when I got home OH was so excited and asked me what happened! He went to my very first appointment and we bit sawnour baby for the first time together, so it was amazing! :)


----------



## Rachyroux

lilosmum- I hope all goes well for you, It's always scary telling your parents! let us know how everything goes, I'm sure it wont be half as bad as you expect :hugs:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I live in Texas and the age is 18 and if you are younger than that the age difference limit is 3 years I believe and we are about 4 years difference. (if all that makes since) and with that kind of age difference there would be nothing I could do. It would be out of my hands, my parents couldn't even say it was consensual.[/QUOTE]

Sorry to butt in, But I just wanted to tell you that I live in texas, and the legal age is 17, just thought I'd share so you would have a year sooner without fear. :flower:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Chrissy7411 said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the whole age difference thing. I'm 16 and my boyfriend is 21... Yes I know, big difference. My mom was pissed when she found out his age but she accepts him now because he is a wonderful man. He treats me like a princess and supports me 100%. She says she much rather me be with him and have gotten pregnant by him rather than some 16 year old guy that would probably just leave me. It does suck though because I can't put his name on LO's birth certificate and all that :( but when I'm 18 I'm going to and we won't have to be scared/worried anymore! I have never dated anyone that much older then me and him vise versa... But when you love someone age seems like "just a number" you know? It does suck keeping it s secret though (just from my doctors and such my entire family knows and so does his so we have support where is matters) even though he won't be on LO's birth certificate for a year (I'll be 17 in September, 2 months after LO's due date) he will still be his father and a damn good one, I just know it! Sorry I kind of rambled :haha:
> 
> I just cried reading that. It's so sweet.
> And im sorry you cant put FOB's name on the birth certificate straight away. That totally sucks. Because you have to keep it secret from your doctors, does that mean he cant come to scans and cant be there for the birth?Click to expand...
> 
> Awh thank you :flow: yeah it does and correct, he can't be in the room with me when giving birth, and can't cut the umbilical cord (it's made me cry quit a few times :cry:). He went to a few scans in the beginning but we decided it wasn't a good idea because we don't want them to get suspicious you know? But in the end I know the important thing is that we can still be a family regardless of what the birth certificate says, he will be a father to our baby! He will visit us in the hospital (just act like a friend or something lol) I know it's going to be really tough but in the end a healthy family is all I pray for! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's so sad Chrissy :nope: does it bother your OH? Over here, Australia, my OH is 17 (now 18 actually) and I'm 15, I got a call from the police about, just asking if it was rape and all this stuff.


----------



## Marini_Mare

Chrissy7411 said:


> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?
> 
> I've never thought about that... :dohh: lol. I'm just so terrified to take any chances, he could get in so much trouble :cry: and then the rest of our lives wouldn't be the same. He would never be able to go to LO's school and it would be so hard to get a job and he would be registered as a sex offender... That would be horrible, because he's done nothing wrong, he never took advantage of me or anything and my family loves him!Click to expand...

for him to get in trouble, you or your parent would have to press charges against him.. but its different in every state.. even if you are 18 when you put him on the birth cert. they could still do the math & charge him. I would just ask a lawyer, they would know more & then you could possibly have him there with you :) ...or you could say you don't recall who the father is for the birth cert & tell the dr he's you're new boyfriend you just started dating, if anyone asks ;) sucks tx has that law, in MA age of consent is 16.


----------



## lilosmum

That is such a shame Chrissy that your OH can't be there for you when you give and that he can't experience that. I feel so lucky that I live in England despite being 14 when I had Lil and BF being 17 we had no trouble what so ever from the authorities, just a little bit of grief from parents! I really hope it works out for you Chrissy!


----------



## Rachyroux

Ps lilosmum- your little girl is beautiful! that picture is so sweet. x


----------



## lilosmum

Thank you very much! :D


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

Congrats hunni, stunning little miss already and another on the way. Forcing you to grow up real soon which can only be a good thing <3


----------



## 20102001

Chrissy7411 said:


> Thank you Rachy! :hugs:
> 
> And I don't know if they check up on stuff just cause, but If we like slip up and say "babe" or something like that to each other or if they get suspicious for any reason it would probably be bad, because we've already said that the father is not in the picture. I just had annappointment today and when I got home OH was so excited and asked me what happened! He went to my very first appointment and we bit sawnour baby for the first time together, so it was amazing! :)

But just because he's your OH doesn't mean he is FOB.
Aww I just don't want him to miss out! :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

jenniferttc1 said:


> I live in Texas and the age is 18 and if you are younger than that the age difference limit is 3 years I believe and we are about 4 years difference. (if all that makes since) and with that kind of age difference there would be nothing I could do. It would be out of my hands, my parents couldn't even say it was consensual.

Sorry to butt in, But I just wanted to tell you that I live in texas, and the legal age is 17, just thought I'd share so you would have a year sooner without fear. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Awh awesome! :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Marini_Mare said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?
> 
> I've never thought about that... :dohh: lol. I'm just so terrified to take any chances, he could get in so much trouble :cry: and then the rest of our lives wouldn't be the same. He would never be able to go to LO's school and it would be so hard to get a job and he would be registered as a sex offender... That would be horrible, because he's done nothing wrong, he never took advantage of me or anything and my family loves him!Click to expand...
> 
> for him to get in trouble, you or your parent would have to press charges against him.. but its different in every state.. even if you are 18 when you put him on the birth cert. they could still do the math & charge him. I would just ask a lawyer, they would know more & then you could possibly have him there with you :) ...or you could say you don't recall who the father is for the birth cert & tell the dr he's you're new boyfriend you just started dating, if anyone asks ;) sucks tx has that law, in MA age of consent is 16.Click to expand...

No, because I was messing around with a 17 year old and we got caught (just being extremely stupid but we weren't having sex) and he is still dealing with all the court stuff and we said we didn't want to press charges... I think he is just getting lucky because he was only 17 and I had just turned 16. But they said there was nothing we could do, even if we didn't press charges he would still have to go to court. So I'm sure with a 16 and 21 year old it would not end well!

And yeah, I was think about that! Saying he is just a new boyfriend!

Oh and when I put him on the birth certificate they don't have to know he is the biological father, but legally he will be our babies father. I'm not too concerned about that because I know it won't make their relationship as father and son any different. (my older half brother doesn't have his father on his birth certificate and it doesn't effect them whats so ever! :thumbup:)


----------



## lilosmum

I hope it all works out for you Chrissy!


----------



## chloe18.

hiia, im 18, was 17 when i had my first (he's 11 months) im now pregnant with my second (16 weeks) and i must admitt i nearly collapsed telling my mam lol its never easy but got to be done i suppose :D xx


----------



## emz_x

Chrissy7411 said:


> Marini_Mare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> Can't he come to scans and birth and just say he's your brother?
> 
> I've never thought about that... :dohh: lol. I'm just so terrified to take any chances, he could get in so much trouble :cry: and then the rest of our lives wouldn't be the same. He would never be able to go to LO's school and it would be so hard to get a job and he would be registered as a sex offender... That would be horrible, because he's done nothing wrong, he never took advantage of me or anything and my family loves him!Click to expand...
> 
> for him to get in trouble, you or your parent would have to press charges against him.. but its different in every state.. even if you are 18 when you put him on the birth cert. they could still do the math & charge him. I would just ask a lawyer, they would know more & then you could possibly have him there with you :) ...or you could say you don't recall who the father is for the birth cert & tell the dr he's you're new boyfriend you just started dating, if anyone asks ;) sucks tx has that law, in MA age of consent is 16.Click to expand...
> 
> No, because I was messing around with a 17 year old and we got caught (just being extremely stupid but we weren't having sex) and he is still dealing with all the court stuff and we said we didn't want to press charges... I think he is just getting lucky because he was only 17 and I had just turned 16. But they said there was nothing we could do, even if we didn't press charges he would still have to go to court. So I'm sure with a 16 and 21 year old it would not end well!
> 
> And yeah, I was think about that! Saying he is just a new boyfriend!
> 
> Oh and when I put him on the birth certificate they don't have to know he is the biological father, but legally he will be our babies father. I'm not too concerned about that because I know it won't make their relationship as father and son any different. (my older half brother doesn't have his father on his birth certificate and it doesn't effect them whats so ever! :thumbup:)Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure there's a time limit on this sort of thing. In the UK, for cases like this, they can't prosecute when it's been over a year since the 'offence' has been committed. I'd look into what the time limit would be in the US and then put him on the birth certificate after that.


----------



## lilosmum

I just thought I would let you all know that I told my mum earlier today and she was totally amazing about it! - She actually said congratulations after she got over the immediate shock of me having another bundle of joy! Thank you all for your support!


----------



## xSarahM

lilosmum said:


> I just thought I would let you all know that I told my mum earlier today and she was totally amazing about it! - She actually said congratulations after she got over the immediate shock of me having another bundle of joy! Thank you all for your support!

Yey! Thats good news :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

lilosmum said:


> I just thought I would let you all know that I told my mum earlier today and she was totally amazing about it! - She actually said congratulations after she got over the immediate shock of me having another bundle of joy! Thank you all for your support!

Yay that's wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## lilosmum

Thanks hun! I hope you get some good news about your situation soon!


----------



## Chrissy7411

lilosmum said:


> Thanks hun! I hope you get some good news about your situation soon!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## emz_x

lilosmum said:


> I just thought I would let you all know that I told my mum earlier today and she was totally amazing about it! - She actually said congratulations after she got over the immediate shock of me having another bundle of joy! Thank you all for your support!

Oh wow, it's great that she congratulated you. All that worrying for nothing :hugs: It must be because she knows you're a good mother to your LO so wouldn't be worried about you coping with another.


----------



## lilosmum

Yh thank you all! She did joke about it being a tight squeeze though but we will work something out. Me and BF have spoke about looking into council houses / flats but we will see what happens!


----------



## NewMommy17

awww im happy for you girl congrats on your new bundle of joy !


----------



## babydue2011

Im 21. I will be 10 weeks in a few days. I was very scared to tell my mom as well. im glad everything has worked out for you by telling your mom. 

I as well live in Texas and the age difference laws are very strict. 

Goodluck to all :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

lilosmum- I'm glad your mom took it so well. Is it a big relief for you to have told her?

Chrissy-I'm really sorry you have to deal with all that with the age difference. I go lucky because even though I'm from Wisconsin, my kids were both born in Michigan, and in Michigan apparently they didn't care as much about the age difference. If they had been born in Wisconsin however, I would have had to get a DNA test to prove my OH was the father (since apparently you can't trust minors) and then the state could have pressed statutory rape charges against him. :nope: The whole thing is stupid, really. The age of consent in Wisconsin is 18 so my OH would have gotten charges pressed against him for both kids. :nope:

Maybe you should talk to a lawyer like one of the other girls suggested. They may be able to give you the answers for the right way to go about putting his name on the birth certificate and everything. I really hope everything works out for you. :flower:


----------



## lilosmum

Thank you aidensxmomma and yes it is such a big relief having told her!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilosmum said:


> I just thought I would let you all know that I told my mum earlier today and she was totally amazing about it! - She actually said congratulations after she got over the immediate shock of me having another bundle of joy! Thank you all for your support!

Yay Glad she took it so well!! :hugs: now you can concentrate on the new baby and not stressing about her!


----------

